# Toughest Climb in Middle TN



## aw2pp

Just moved to suburban Nashville this summer, and absolutely thrilled with the quality of rides I can get to from my house. Rode over Pulltight Hill yesterday, which sparked a conversation: what is the toughest climb in middle Tennessee? 

(Probably not Pulltight.)


----------



## jaggrin

Theta is a good climb


----------



## RagbraiNewB

The bottom line is that we have some steep climbs, from the nashville basin up to the highland rim, but since that's not at a very high altitude these climbs tend not to be long enough to satisfy the mountain goats in our midst. 

You could look at the ride from Granny White Pike up to the Vanderbilt Observatory, which is about a mile and climbs 400 feet. There's also a street right on the edge of central Brentwood promisingly called S. Hillview, which climbs abt. 300 feet in half a mile.

In Percy Warner Park there's a lot of up and down, too, but since the traffic is one-way for most of it, it's controversial (i.e. dangerous) to do repeats if that's your thing.

Outside of town a bit, people rave about the climbs around Fly and Santa Fe: 

You should look at the upcoming 840 Gran Fondo, gran - Franklin, Tennessee, US
which incorporates the highlights of that area, including Theta mentioned above. 

And of course the very start of the Natchez Trace is accessible, and if you go via Sneed Road there's a good climb in both directions on that as well.


----------



## Tmonatr

Come east about 3 hrs and ride up the Cherohala Skyway. Start in Tellico Plains. About a 30 mile ride that gains around 4500' in elevation. The Cherohala Skyway, a National Scenic Byway


----------



## tuck

I'll preface this by saying I'm in the Chattanooga area. AKA, Burkhalter Gap territory. 

I climbed Pulltight back in the summer in the Harpeth River Ride, which was a couple of centuries after 3 State-3 Mountain for me. And at the risk of sounding like a snot, it was a big disappointment. I'd heard all this hype about Pulltight, and had myself psyched up for a big to-do, only to get to the top and..seriously...ask out loud, "Is that it?" 

It's a good climb for that area, but I'm afraid if you want some real climbs, you may have to travel a bit. Burkhalter, here in Chattanooga, is a good one. Cherohala Skyway is killer. And IF you REALLY want some climbing, travel down to NE Georgia and ride some of the Six Gap Century course.  I rode Six Gap this last Sunday...was my first...and I have to say that it was one of the hardest rides I've done yet. 11,200 ft of elevation gain. :thumbsup:


----------



## thechemist

tuck said:


> I'll preface this by saying I'm in the Chattanooga area. AKA, Burkhalter Gap territory.
> 
> I climbed Pulltight back in the summer in the Harpeth River Ride, which was a couple of centuries after 3 State-3 Mountain for me. And at the risk of sounding like a snot, it was a big disappointment. I'd heard all this hype about Pulltight, and had myself psyched up for a big to-do, only to get to the top and..seriously...ask out loud, "Is that it?"
> 
> It's a good climb for that area, but I'm afraid if you want some real climbs, you may have to travel a bit. Burkhalter, here in Chattanooga, is a good one. Cherohala Skyway is killer. And IF you REALLY want some climbing, travel down to NE Georgia and ride some of the Six Gap Century course.  I rode Six Gap this last Sunday...was my first...and I have to say that it was one of the hardest rides I've done yet. 11,200 ft of elevation gain. :thumbsup:


rub it in why don't cha I wish i could just walk out and ride in your area


----------



## tuck

Come on down for a weekend, brother.


----------



## Frankie13

Six Gap century ride was awesome last weekend and has some nice climbs. I hold cycle camps in the Dahlonega area and ride the route many times a year and plan to move to the area very soon.


----------



## aw2pp

I appreciate the answers. And yes, same response to Pulltight.

Are there any rides up Monteagle? Only 90 minutes from my house.


----------



## jaggrin

aw2pp said:


> I appreciate the answers. And yes, same response to Pulltight.
> 
> Are there any rides up Monteagle? Only 90 minutes from my house.



Yes, there is a ride for charity that goes up Monteagle.


----------

